# some good 1080P tvs for xbox 360?



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

Need some ideas for good 1080P tvs to play xbox 360 on. I will go up as high as $1300


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you're willing to use rear projection and get something in the 40-45" range there are a few options.


----------



## raf (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a Samsung LNT 4061F 40" 1080p LCD HDTV and I couldn't be happier. I have both my XBox 360 and PS3 connected to it, both running in 1080p resolution via HDMI. Pricewise you'd be within $100-200. I did my research online and in big box stores and found that when compared to other LCDs of similar price (Sony, Panny, Sharp) I liked it the best. 

Of course, this is just my opinion. Check them all for yourself to see which one you like the best.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

raf said:


> ...Check them all for yourself to see which one you like the best.


But remember what you see in the store is not what you'll see at home. The two main differences: the sets in the store are set super bright in an attempt to out shine the one right beside it and they're fed by a signal that's been split many times. If you can go to a shop that has a xbox or PS3 hooked up to a set in a separate room - that's adjusted for the light. It will give you a much better idea if you like it. You may be surprised that that older model DLP looks just fine in that environment. Could save you $1000's (which the store doesn't want you to know of course.)


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

well since posting this topic I bought a 41 inch Insignia 1080P flat panel LCD tv. It was only $800 after my employee discount.

But are you saying that to get the picture we have in our store on our tv's all I gotta do it go into the menu and set the brightness all the way up?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've heard tons of bad things about the Insignia brand. Best Buy's brands have usually been pretty poor with the exception of their older VPX Matrix line of computers.


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

hmm, well it did have one dead pixel right out of the box, and one smaller blue dead pixel


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

jessman said:


> well since posting this topic I bought a 41 inch Insignia 1080P flat panel LCD tv. It was only $800 after my employee discount.
> 
> But are you saying that to get the picture we have in our store on our tv's all I gotta do it go into the menu and set the brightness all the way up?


Generally you have to adjust them down to get the best picture in your home. Mfgr's don't know which set Bubba will pull out for display so they take no chances and crank all of them up at the factory. Its not really noticeable when there's 20 side by side because they're all set to bright. But get one in your house and you'll be squinting unless you tone it down. But the point is, you have no way of judging the picture quality at that level in the store. Unless you go to a store that has rooms more like you living room. When I worked at Bestbuy years ago, we actually set up something approaching that. We had a spare area in the audio cave and set up a nice TV and surround sound system. Customer's loved it. They could get a good idea what the setup would be like in their house. But a long comes a corp. suit and we were forced to dismantle it. After all what do we know? And who cares if we sold lots of systems. It went against company standards...


----------

